# My Little Pick Me Up



## kaliraksha (May 12, 2006)

I play with this whenever I start to be uninspired about dieting and excersing... it's fun to "see" results.. even if they're fake and maybe not too true to measurement. It's still fun to play with =)

http://www.mvm.com/en/index.htm

I like the ivillage one =)


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2006)

I looooooooove MVM.


----------



## Wattage (May 12, 2006)

Haha - that is so cute! Thanks for sharing


----------

